# DOS Answering Machine software



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2005)

I know this is really an archive question. My friend just gave me a '386 notebook computer that is in perfect running order. Because I am into recycling and reusing...and also because I need an answering machine i am wondering if there is answering machine software out there for the DOS OS?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There might be, but you'll need a shovel to dig it up!


----------



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess the answering machine will not pan out...how about some way to make this into an internet radio player? I live in China and often listen to the internet radio for 12-15 hours. It would be nice if I could set up a machine dedicated to the task.

Any hope here?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure if you would have enough horsepower for that.


----------



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2005)

Also I just noticed that there are no typical sound card ports on the back. It would have to be a serial device...can someone think of a good use for this? I guess I can just play with it in DOS...maybe load a recipe program and keep it in the kitchen to do inventory and planning of food?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

A small version of Linux comes to mind.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think Linux would be the only practical suggestion, since DOS won't do anything with Internet radio...


----------



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2005)

Will Linux work on a '386? I don't think I have a sound card in it...I don't even have pcmcia, just keyboard, parallel, serial and external monitor ports. So...I can't use it for sound can I?
Linux is a cool option....maybe make it a text based internet machine, if I can connect it to broadband.

Thanks!


----------



## pengyou (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess...I could use a serial to usb adapter and connect a usb headset to the adapter..and hack the wires to connect to a set of powered speakers????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Linux will run just fine on a 386 with 64mb, do you have that much? Obviously, if you want sound, you'll need some kind of sound card. Are you sure it doesn't have sound?


----------



## Sonicdh (Oct 15, 2006)

i had an old laptop with a similar conifguration. Li loadeded up dos and used it as a word proccessor. But as a radio or answering macine. I dont think it'll work well, if at all.


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

Linux, I suggest Fedora but install the minimal amount of stuff as you can. Make sure you install a GUI and SAMBA (so you can network the laptop with your desktop and share files). Make sure the linux box has internet connectivity. Then just get ShoutCast Server for your linux box from HERE then download Winamp, download the ShoutCast DSP Plugin. From your desktop connect to ShoutCast Server on the laptop and you'll be able to send it the audio link directly from your desktop. Then you can just connect to your laptop from anywhere and listen to music.
This is my favourite way or broadcasting my music from my desktop to my friends when we're bored at night. This is also the easiest way to run an internet radio station. There is a way of running the ShoutCast DSP on a Linux machine but you've gotta know what you're doing in Linux to pull that off. Lots of command line stuff, if I remember correctly


----------



## Sonicdh (Oct 15, 2006)

lets not forget this guys laptop has no soundcard....


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

It doesnt matter unless he wants to listen to it on the laptop. If he broadcasts it, he wont ever need a soundcard. I don't have sound cards in any of my servers. Waste of a PCI slot tbh.


----------

